# While Yall Were Riden With Buster



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Well so yall wanna go hang w/  Buster huh? That's cool me and the dogs are gonna go for a walk,I know your butts sore from all that riden,so let's walk it off. Don't aftafraid of the dogs and you should be Ok. Pretend they're not there. Let me introduce first. That's Lukah on the left she's 10 mo. and on the right is ole Teddy he's 10yr.. Come on let's go.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

We did get some rain Sun. and Mon. see it in the jar. That's it for the past 3 mo.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Waiten to pounce. Allways wants to play on the way to the pond.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Ya ever seenone w/ a tail like that?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Some kind of way them dogs done got behind me. That want last long.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Gotta cross this bridge to get to the pond. See I told ta I wouldn't be in the lead long.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

First one in.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Stick hunting. A joint effort


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Where the people swim. A pool? Who needs em.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

This is something that Buster left out. Hope you never ever see these in your yard. Fireants a quarter-million to a mound and they all sting. Looks harmless now,just watch.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

From zero to a million in two seconds. See how long you can stick your finger in it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

And these are small ones.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Hang on let me talk to this BUM.


----------



## logueb (Aug 28, 2007)

Glad you got some rain Pat.  Don't go getting all bent outta shape.  Plenty of riding and seeing to go around.   Nice dogs.  My son keeps those type dogs.  Can't seem to spell it though.  Is it rockwilers or something like that.  Did someone do a blotch job on that tail.  Seems a mite long.  Think I'll jump in with them in the pond, they don't bite , will they.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

You know I'm not getting bent,we just about neighbors their friend. Ya know Batesburg is right up  No.1 too,but I really live beside I-20 first house in Aiken co. You left out a few things that I may add if you don't mind. Them Cataba worms [gonna spell it the way we say it] are about 2 1/2-3 in. long, and the way you fish with is to turn them inside out. An awful green nasty mess that catches fish. Scupanines are used a lot around here to make wine with, along with the bullis to make jelly. You don't seem to see as many wild scupanines as you used to the bullisis are doing real well.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Stick Patrol


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Teddy says "Never let a stick float to long"


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Lukah says " Lurk under the dock and take that stick"


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

" Got it "


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Let's walk to Shirley Branch


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Up stream.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Down stream. This stream was dug straight by slaves up stream a hundred yd. or so was a dam.This is dug three ft. wide three ft. deep 200 yd long straight as an arrow.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Beavers been here,they are just about a pest.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Ya ever hear the expression "Tough as a lighter knot " This is a lighter stump if it was smaller it would lighter knot. This tree was probably was cut over a hundred yr. ago and will still be here in another hundered.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Damselfly they look like small metalic dragonflies and you only find them around moving water.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Water oak


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Big water oak


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

It's not hart to find my property line. This is where they meet


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Can't keep them mutts outa the water


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Stick your hand in and see what's in there.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't see toad frogs like you used too either. Whats happened to them? Ya know the lowest forms of life are the first to go.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Ferns a plenty. This is about three different types.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Another type of fern. These are about waist high just can't think of its name now


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

My own little jungle


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Open spot in the jungle


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Where Paula digs


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Her other spot


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Back to the house


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking back on where we been


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Part of my yard where I let the native grass grow in a bog. These flower in the fall


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

This was for goldfish if I ever get it complete and keep the dogs out


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

A type of or family member of the orchid


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally back at the house. You can see a lot just a hundred or so yards from the house


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Not much left of the flowers the heat and dry weather put the mo-jo on em. We got next year I hope


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 28, 2007)

Now your saying "Pat all we did is walk in your backyard. Where's my unexpected discovery?" Well here it is and it may not be much to you,but it is to me. Found this yesterday in my pumphouse. I have never seen one like this nor has anyone I ask. Looked all over the web and still didn't see one. Has anyone? Maybe I shoulda killed it put pin in it. What else would you do with a thing of beauty. Latter Pat. Take us someplace Buster.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Pat, Nice walk there buddy. I really enjoyed it very much. Used to have scenery like that around here but it is still recovering from the hurricanes of the past few years.


----------



## logueb (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice walk Pat, I'll have to think up somewhere to take them.  Yea, I got a goldfish pond started too.   Sunk a ton of money into it in cement and still don't have it completed.  Maybe one day.


----------



## madman (Sep 4, 2007)

hey pat, very nice man! looks like ya got a cool spred  loved the pix mike


----------

